# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  Journal d'excution de BPs

## thdco

Bonsoir,
Je cherche un outil permettant de modifier le journal d'excution d'un processus et je ne sais pas s'il y'en a. Pourriez-vous m'aider?
Merci d'avance.

----------

